# My Audi S5



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

Big thanks goes out to Accu-air, Airlift, Vossen Wheels, Dorbritz Designs, DTEK and Steves automotive refinishing. Without these guys, this wouldnt have happened!:beer: 

Photo credits to DTEK! 

Full set can be found here... 
http://www.vossenwheels.com/CarGallery/Audi-A5 | S5-VVSCV3-725.aspx


----------



## IRRELEPHANT (Jun 30, 2011)

sinister :sly:


----------



## Blue Duck (Apr 4, 2011)

OH DEAR BABY JESUS


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

that's just freakin sick as hell.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

love it. you have my dream car.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

I just felt a twing in my jeans.  

That is SEXY!


----------



## John Reid (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks for all the comments guys! Here is one more. 


I can haz stance?


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

Seen this car in person!  :thumbup::thumbup: 

Love the new front valance, Sir!


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Well done sir :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

All it needs now is a little action video.


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

So nice! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

By far one of the cleanest I've seen...


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

just saw a local matte black S5 with the exact same wheels. looks sickk


----------



## BlackRadon (Oct 1, 2006)

If darth Vader drove a car, that would be it! Looks great:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

wow:heart:


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks for all the great feedback guys!:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

This car is sick!


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> This car is sick!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Nice to see your ride on air!!


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

omg


----------



## IRRELEPHANT (Jun 30, 2011)

You're famous on the internets and popping up left and right on my news feed. You win one internets.


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

IRRELEPHANT said:


> You're famous on the internets and popping up left and right on my news feed. You win one internets.


 Thanks!:wave:


----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)

fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap :thumbup:


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

Beautiful S5!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

BlackRadon said:


> If darth Vader drove a car, that would be it! Looks great:beer::beer::beer:


 beautiful s5 but darth already drives this


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

this is beautiful x 

you sir have just cemented an idea i was kicking around...too bad the idea has nothing to do with me buying a s5


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

agreed with everyone else. LOVE IT. Drew Does great work, and you obviously have great style


----------



## VEE W (May 2, 2009)

sikk S5!!!


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

Gstno1 said:


>


batmobile


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

Speechless


----------



## fatmir305 (Jun 19, 2011)

so sikkk.
no photos of the boot?
Surely Drew would've done something crazy


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

fatmir305 said:


> so sikkk.
> no photos of the boot?
> Surely Drew would've done something crazy


He wanted to trust me, but I wanted everything hidden. Tucked away, so it looks stock.
But if you want to see it before the body work.....here is the link
http://www.dorbritzdesigns.com/2012/02/air-bagging-audi-s5-black-pearl-accuair.html


----------

